# And low they desended from the heights...



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

My son and husband just pulled these down from the 10 foot high shelf they were on so I could get them packed.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the base of the big one.  Very out of round and a big pontil.  Very wobbly on the shelf.  It is almost identical to the one I landed on when I slipped on the ice.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

The rootbeer colored one I got in a Maryland junk store.  He had an aqua pontiled one just like it with a huge crack with an asking price of $45.  Because this one was not pontiled he only wanted $15.  []


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

The darker green one was put out on 'junking day' by a neighbor in Germany.  It was covered in a rotting braided fiber covering.  Very happy to find this under there.


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## epackage (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice stuff Melinda...


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

Got my son to haul the rest down and then I pulled the vet meds out of the cabinet where they hide from the dog.  Everything is now in the book case waiting to be packed.  We are doing the move ourselves so I can't blame anyone if one gets broken.  The right side is all vet meds.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Melinda,

*What a beautiful cabinet!* 

 Great group shot, too. They look very cozy and relaxed.

 Let the bubble wrap swaddling begin...[8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the group shoe Melinda...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

that big apothecary jar on the top shelf, in the middle could sure use a lid.  If anyone comes across a tin lid...4 1/2".  I saw one on eBay but they want $45....I didn't pay that much for the jar.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a beautiful shelf there.  I love old furniture.  The designs of centuries past look so much better than modern.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 14, 2012)

Melinda,....Looks like you've got your work cut out! Great old shelf as everyone has said. You sure have a serious collection of vet meds there!


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks..we love the shelf too.  We have LOTS of books and most live in Walmart shelves.  An antique dealer friend was selling this and we decided to  splurge.  Lots of character.  I guess the fellows are supposed to be Indians, probably Sihk.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a very nice case[8|]----would that be a bed warming pan hiding in the corner?        ~Fred


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice Collection Melinda again a great looking shelf.You have them on the top,I see your Calabash flask collection is growing.They are a great flask to collect.Take your time packing them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Got my son to haul the rest down and then I pulled the vet meds out of the cabinet where they hide from the dog.  Everything is now in the book case waiting to be packed.  We are doing the move ourselves so I can't blame anyone if one gets broken.  The right side is all vet meds.


 
 That's how I have my bottles set up.it looks cool


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 14, 2012)

Melinda,
 We are planning a Madison dive next month. Are you going to be gone by then? The shelf looks great packed with all tha glass!


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> That is a very nice case[8|]----would that be a bed warming pan hiding in the corner?        ~Fred


 It is a warming pan.  Mom got it when we lived in England back in the early 70's.  At the time Victorian stuff was considered junk and she was able to get things very cheap..which is good since cheap was the only way we could go...
 The warming pan sparks a lot of conversation.  Seems  a lot of the younger folks have never heard of them or seen one.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Melinda,
> We are planning a Madison dive next month. Are you going to be gone by then? The shelf looks great packed with all tha glass!


 We will still be here but the bottles and hopefully about 1/2 of our furniture will be gone.  We are taking a big U-Haul down at the end of the month when we go to sign the papers on the house.  Let me know when you come up.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Nice Collection Melinda again a great looking shelf.You have them on the top,I see your Calabash flask collection is growing.They are a great flask to collect.Take your time packing them.


 I am up to 4.  It may stay there for a while.  Right now I am not sure if there will be room in the new house to put the bottles.  They may end up staying in the boxes for awhile.  It is a much smaller place and, being an old place, has an odd layout of rooms.  I have also become fond of basements....no basements in Louisiana...that would be called an indoor pool[]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I can remember my  Grandmother  having them hanging  all over the place!   ~Fred


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2012)

VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE!!JAMIE


----------



## rockbot (Mar 19, 2012)

Love it Melinda! label each one right after you wrap them so you know what is what without unwrapping them.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Love it Melinda! label each one right after you wrap them so you know what is what without unwrapping them.[]


 Too late.  Everyone nestled snug in the boxes.  'Fragile' written on the boxes though my son tells me 'fragile' is Italian for "hit here with incredible force"


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2012)

Look out, Baton Rouge!







 Hope all goes well with the repositioning, Melinda

 Happy Etouffee to you.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Good Food!  That is the first thing we do when we get down there...head straight to our favorite restaurant.


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Good Food!  That is the first thing we do when we get down there...head straight to our favorite restaurant.


 Sammy's Grill or Kevin's Melinda ???


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Don's Seafood in Baton Rouge...my husband's family has been going there for about 50 years.
 Did eat lunch  at Emeril's in New Orleans after a trip to the WWII museum.  Best lunch I have EVER had!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 20, 2012)

If I was closer, I'd help you pack. That would be a real treat!


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Don's Seafood in Baton Rouge...my husband's family has been going there for about 50 years.
> Did eat lunch  at Emeril's in New Orleans after a trip to the WWII museum.  Best lunch I have EVER had!


 I have eaten at Commanders Palace, Emeril's, Paul Prudomme's(HUMUNGOUS DIRTY MARTINI) and all the Tourist Hot Spots. Commanders Palace was great because they sat us IN the kitchen at a special table and they brought the 9 of us food for hours on end, best meal I've ever had. The Main Course was an ELK CHOP as big as a womans arm...LOL

 Our food checks were EPIC!!! We were a big hit the whole week, we wore KILTS and 7 Matching T-Shirts I designed, a different one for each night...[8D]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Eating in the kitchen...that sounds like a lot of fun.  What was the occasion?  Kind of looks like a body guard convention.


----------



## epackage (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Eating in the kitchen...that sounds like a lot of fun.  What was the occasion?  Kind of looks like a body guard convention.


 Halloween Melinda..we went as a Pipe & Drum Corps...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Great idea..unless they ask you to play....or do you play the bagpipes?


----------



## epackage (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Great idea..unless they ask you to play....or do you play the bagpipes?


 2 of the guys do play the Bagpipes...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Well some of you are drummers and the rest of you can just bang on drums and I don't think anyone will quarrel with you.


----------



## epackage (Mar 21, 2012)

[]


----------



## ktbi (Mar 23, 2012)

Very impressive Melinda. How long have you been collecting Vet Meds?


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 23, 2012)

I started collecting in about '72 with some breaks for school and kids.  Started on the vet meds seriously about 4 years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful display. Never cut it in Earthquake Country. My bottles are displayed wrapped in newspaper inside divider boxes. The idea of dust accumulating and then having to dust every few weeks...way too much work for my lazy bones.


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Beautiful display. Never cut it in Earthquake Country. My bottles are displayed wrapped in newspaper inside divider boxes. The idea of dust accumulating and then having to dust every few weeks...way too much work for my lazy bones.


 The thought of this brings a tear to my eye...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 20, 2012)

I will not have to worry about earthquakes though I seem to remember reading that Lake Ponchatrain was formed by an earthquake LONG ago.
 I just have to worry about the hurricanes and tornadoes....can't even have a basement  to hide in.
 There will have to be some work on shelving for the bottles if I can find the space.  That shelf usually is full of books.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------

